#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Snam Progetti standards

## lutkica

If someone have Snam Progetti Refinery standards please share.



ThanksSee More: Snam Progetti standards

----------


## yogi_process

Hi, 

Please follow the link for Snam Standards

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Yogi

----------


## kp2008

Thank you for sharing, that is a really great standard,,,

----------


## aragorn

Hi
Could you please upload it in rapidshare ?
thanks

----------


## nomanfahmi

Yogi 
Thanks for sharing these standards. Do you have anything from SNAM about Quality Assurance and Control, Project Management

----------


## raj_01

Thank you very much.

----------


## maskedsperm

Thanks for sharing...

----------


## cborrsan

Please upload again
Very thanks

----------


## Achilles

Thanks dude...

----------


## sharmeen

Thanks a lot

----------


## saverr

Thanks for sharing. Great reference material.

----------


## lutkica

Yogi

Thank You for sharing.

----------


## dvd

thank you greatly

See More: Snam Progetti standards

----------


## dvd

Thank you but I need safety standards if available.

----------


## rashed038

can any one upload this  in ifile.it or mediafire?????? cause i couldn't download it from megaupload.com 
thanks for the Snam Standards.

----------


## joe3112

Hi Yogi,

Thanks for a nice post. Do you have KBR/Haldor Topsoe standards? It will be a great help.

regards

----------


## gord

Thanks, bro.

----------


## attaulmujeeb

Can any please upload Instrumentation & Control  standards--------

----------


## jainrakeshj

Dear Yogi,

Do have snam progetti Urea materials

----------


## greges2009

Thanks

----------


## jainrakeshj

yogi

Do you have snam urea standards

----------


## rahul_chengineer

thanx

----------


## danielo

yogi,
thanks for sharing.if you can, please share it with ifile or rapidshare.
thanks

----------


## nilu

can any one upload this in ifile.it or mediafire?????? cause i couldn't download it from megaupload.com 
thanks for the Snam Standards. My e-mail ID : nil_bhat1@rediffmail.com

----------


## victorlachica

Thank you very much

See More: Snam Progetti standards

----------


## unni

Yogi

Thank You for sharing.

----------


## maxky

Thank you very much, good material

----------


## nilu

can any one upload this in 4shared or ifile.it or mediafire? I couldn't download it from megaupload.com. Please...............................

----------


## aisnop

Thank you very much.

----------


## nilu

can any one upload this in 4shared or ifile.it or mediafire? I couldn't download it from megaupload.com. Please............................... Thanks in advance

----------


## nilu

I still await any feedback from someone for upload the same in ifile.it or 4shared. Thanks in advance

----------


## nilu

Please! Please! Please!  can any one upload this in 4shared or ifile.it or mediafire?

----------


## yogi_process

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nilu

Many Many Thanks for the same.

----------


## nilu

Please! Please! Please! can any one upload Snam Progetti piping standards in 4shared or ifile.it or mediafire?

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks

----------


## maskedsperm

Thanks... always useful to get in touch with others standards....

See More: Snam Progetti standards

----------


## amshah

Dear Yogi can u share I&C standard for same?

----------


## EHGebesy

Thanks very much for that efforts
Emad Gebesy
OTS Lead
Invensys Engineering Egypt

----------


## xav81

Thank you..!! Very Good

----------


## nilu

Please! Please! Please! upload Snam Progetti piping standards in 4shared or ifile.it or mediafire? Thanks.

----------


## promen

thank you

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thks

----------


## sara58sara

Does anyone have Snam Progetti Site supervision procedures?

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks for the share, Kindly share other standards fo Snam Progetti. Thanks in advance.

----------


## nilu

Please! Please! Please! can any one upload Snam Progetti piping standards in 4shared or ifile.it or mediafire? We need this document. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Nabilia

Snamprojetti - Standards for the Design of Piping Supports - STD.TP.SUP.5920 2001.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## EOGUSE

I need again the link

----------


## Nabilia

Snam standards.zip



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Snam Progetti standards

----------


## Maheen Ahmed

Hi, 

Thanks for sharing usefull data.

Regards,
Maheen

----------


## nilu

Hi,
I need Piping Standard. In the attached file, piping standard is not attached. Can anybody upload only piping standard. I need this document on urgent basis. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Florentina

Hello Yogi,
Did you have any program from Snam? By example, pump calculation...
Please respond.
Thank you.




> Hi, 
> 
> Please follow the link for Snam Standards
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Florentina

Hello Nabilia,
Did you have any program from Snam? By example, pump calculation...
Please respond.
Thank you.




> Snam standards.zip
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ask123

Assalamo alaikum;

Dear friends do any one have Snam 
1-heat exchager standards
2-Urea Plant heat exchanger standards.

Please up-load or email @ chem_ashraf@yahoo.com

Regards

----------


## Babak_mir_140

Dear all,

anybody can upload the zip file on rapidshare? i have problem with 4shared.com and megaupload.com. download is impossible.

Sincerely,
Babak

----------


## prabhu0487

Please Kindly upload Instrumentation Standards ................

----------


## alidalil

Thanks dude. Plz upload it in 4shared the link is dead

----------


## khalid655

dear Nabilia,
please upload again link is dead

----------


## d_kushwah

link is dead





> Snam standards.zip
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## khalid655

Dear Yogi-process,

Please share again  need standards Snamproggeti .thanks in advance

----------


## racp12

Mr. Nabilia




> Snam standards.zip
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Link is no longer valid. Please, reupload.


Thanks in advanceSee More: Snam Progetti standards

----------


## racp12

Mr. Nabilia




> Snam standards.zip
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Link is no longer valid. Please, reupload.
Thanks in advance

----------

